# PACQUAIO - MAYWEATHER - MAY 2nd 2015 ....Finally



## unwine99 (Feb 20, 2015)

Huge boxing fan here. I can't describe how excited I am that this fight has finally been made. I honestly don't think the fight itself can possibly live up to the 6 year build-up that's preceded it but I hope they both throw caution to the wind and end their careers with a bang by giving the fans the fight of the century.......would have been better in 09 after Pacman walked through Cotto but I'm still stoked nonetheless. 

I think Mayweather has the edge but he's had problems in the past with left handed fighters and he's never faced a southpaw pressure fighter with the experience and awkwardness that Pacquaio carries.......and after seeing Mayweather struggle a little with Maidana in their first fight, he may be ripe for the picking. It's hard to bet against Mayweather though - pacquaio hasn't looked the greatest in his last few fights either.

And best of all, I'll have a freshly cured crop of super lemon haze, sleestack x skunk, white widow, and critical x super silver haze that will ready just a few days before the fight. A little weed (a ton of weed of weed actually), a little wine -- I'm gonna make a night of it son.........


----------



## hellmutt bones (Feb 20, 2015)

I predict someone is goona get kod.


----------



## unwine99 (Feb 20, 2015)

Same here. I think pacquaio is going to bring it - he doesn't have shit to lose and I think he's going to force mayweather to fight. He may get knocked out in the process but on the other hand, he may clip mayweather with one his odd-angled punches and turn mayweather's world upside down. I just hope it's not some shit-ass boring fight after half a decade of hype and the 80-90 bucks that they're going to charge.....I'd be so f'n pissed.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 21, 2015)

I think Mayweather has the edge but he's had problems in the past with left handed fighters and he's never faced a southpaw pressure fighter with the experience and awkwardness that Pacquaio carries.......and after seeing Mayweather struggle a little with Maidana in their first fight, he may be ripe for the picking. It's hard to bet against Mayweather though - pacquaio hasn't looked the greatest in his last few fights either.

And best of all, I'll have a freshly cured crop of super lemon haze, sleestack x skunk, white widow, and critical x super silver haze that will ready just a few days before the fight. A little weed (a ton of weed of weed actually), a little wine -- I'm gonna make a night of it son.........[/QUOTE]
I like your style. Just don't get started to early with that wine and herb. Might just KO yourself.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Feb 22, 2015)

My moneys on Mayweather, wish this fight wouldve happened 6 years ago tho. Glad to see this happen.


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 22, 2015)

mayweather might have a fight on his hands now .all that chump does is use his fucking elbows to win his fights,pacquaio has a alkward style himself should be interesting at least i hope so .havent watched mayweather fight in some time sick of when he getting the shit beat out of him he starts throwing them elbows


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Mar 1, 2015)

Mayweather will find a way to beat Pacquaio


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 1, 2015)

I believe its going to be a draw. Then we will shell out 200 bucks for the next PPV. Honestly though, i don't see how either fighter can be knocked out in this fight. Floyd has a great defense, and Mannys great defense is a great offense.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 1, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> I believe its going to be a draw. Then we will shell out 200 bucks for the next PPV. Honestly though, i don't see how either fighter can be knocked out in this fight. Floyd has a great defense, and Mannys great defense is a great offense.


 I think your right my friend its going to be a three fight over dramatic circus. Just for the money.


----------



## old shol4evr (Mar 1, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I think your right my friend its going to be a three fight over dramatic circus. Just for the money.


i agree with you my friend


----------



## sandy1234 (Mar 8, 2015)

My prediction


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 28, 2015)

Mayweather wins via decision like always . Slap box enough to a decision with good def . Wins everytime . Manny has to KO him to win . Like Marquez did to finally win vs him


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 8, 2015)

unwine99 said:


> Same here. I think pacquaio is going to bring it - he doesn't have shit to lose and I think he's going to force mayweather to fight. He may get knocked out in the process but on the other hand, he may clip mayweather with one his odd-angled punches and turn mayweather's world upside down. I just hope it's not some shit-ass boring fight after half a decade of hype and the 80-90 bucks that they're going to charge.....I'd be so f'n pissed.


Go to BW3,,,,they buy PPV's and they serve beer and don't give shit if you smell like you just burned one!

Mayweather is simply put the "best defensive" fighter to come down the pike......If ya'all are as good a boxing fan as yah say,,,,you would know that.....This time maybe just like the first Maidana fight as it appears that Floyd is playing to the camera's and the $ over actual prep......

We'll see....

BW3 is free viewing - remember that.


----------



## unwine99 (Apr 8, 2015)

Dr. Who said:


> Go to BW3,,,,they buy PPV's and they serve beer and don't give shit if you smell like you just burned one!
> 
> Mayweather is simply put the "best defensive" fighter to come down the pike......If ya'all are as good a boxing fan as yah say,,,,you would know that.....This time maybe just like the first Maidana fight as it appears that Floyd is playing to the camera's and the $ over actual prep......
> 
> ...


Great idea, I've watched fights there before and I love me some Bw3 but me and the baby mama got something planned out already. We have some brats and a couple ribeye in the deep freeze from Omaha Steaks that we're gonna break out and throw on the grill. Plus I like to smoke out _during _the fight. lol

I think you're right though, the more I think about it the less likely I see May losing. He's just too technical. Marquez laid out the blueprint already. But then again, styles make fights -- at least that's what I'm going to tell myself to justify a $100 pay-per-view. I don't care who wins but for a Benjamin they better entertain the shit out of me.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 9, 2015)

5 or 10 years ago I'd get excited. Are they both going to roll into the ring in wheel chairs? Floyd is a puss and waited until Manny was past his prime. Hardly excited for this one.


----------



## althor (Apr 9, 2015)

For the last couple of years whenever this subject would come up I would say...
I expect it to be a boring fight, Mayweather will win due to ducking/dodging and counterpunching.

Now that the fight is actually happening, Mayweather is going to KILL Paq.
Manny is way too busy making commercials, turning his training camp into a media circus and just being the center of attention.

Reminds me of Rocky 3 when Rocky was busy posing and Mr. T was busy shredding people.


----------



## ULEN (Apr 23, 2015)

Call me a stoner, but I can say honestly say there's a glitch in the matrix because I clearly remember Mayweather and Pacquiao having two bouts in which Mayweather was twice named the victor.


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 24, 2015)

Love me some boxing! A fat spliff in one hand and the remote in the other... Wish Jones Jr. was still fighting !


----------



## youraveragehorticulturist (Apr 24, 2015)

No disrespect to these two fighters, but Roy Jones Jr was pretty awesome. Brash and confident outside the ring, but not as in-your-face as Mayweather. And then in the ring, he was just awesome! So much style! Arms just hanging straight down, not moving his feet, but untouchable! Head movement like a fighting rooster! And then, BAM, one punch knockout power in BOTH hands, coming forward or going backwards! Nobody does it like that! 

We're so lucky we can watch any old fight, ever, for free on the internet.


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 25, 2015)

youraveragehorticulturist said:


> No disrespect to these two fighters, but Roy Jones Jr was pretty awesome. Brash and confident outside the ring, but not as in-your-face as Mayweather. And then in the ring, he was just awesome! So much style! Arms just hanging straight down, not moving his feet, but untouchable! Head movement like a fighting rooster! And then, BAM, one punch knockout power in BOTH hands, coming forward or going backwards! Nobody does it like that!
> 
> We're so lucky we can watch any old fight, ever, for free on the internet.


Well Said bro, Jones Jr. was indeed in a League of his OWN... Poetry in the ring ! LOVE ME SOME YOUTUBE !


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's to all you boxing fans... One of my Favorite Boxers  :


----------



## indicat33 (Apr 27, 2015)

..........WHEN WILL You niggas learn..............?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 28, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> Here's to all you boxing fans... One of my Favorite Boxers  :


Roy was one of my favorite fighters. I wish he retired a little earlier than he did. He was clearly one of the greatest of all time in his prime.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 28, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Roy was one of my favorite fighters. I wish he retired a little earlier than he did. He was clearly one of the greatest of all time in his prime.


He's still fighting.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 28, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> He's still fighting.


Are you serious? I have not been in touch with boxing for about 10 years...got interested in MMA instead.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 28, 2015)

Is he strolling into the ring in a wheel chair? How old is Roy now...60? haha


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 28, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Is he strolling into the ring in a wheel chair? How old is Roy now...60? haha


He's like 106, and doing quite well!!!


----------



## irish4:20 (May 2, 2015)

Ohh its gettin close now  ... my head says mayweather my heart says pacman...


----------



## althor (May 3, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> Here's to all you boxing fans... One of my Favorite Boxers  :


 He is my all time favorite fighter.
He went too far and should have retired earlier, but in his prime he was the best I have ever seen.


----------



## personal lux (May 9, 2015)

Well mayweather ran like usual. Manny couldnt cut the ring using lateral movement like he shouldve then flurried. Mayweather wins another fight as boxings greatest track star giving out free hugs.


----------



## v.s one (May 9, 2015)

I will second that also.


----------

